# Storms "chillout" photo set.



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

heres a collection of storm in "chillout" mode. He does this alot.


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

have lots of photo's of his walks to sort through, he loves being out and about.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, great pictures,,,,,,,,he certainly knows how to chill out,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

storm can definetly chill!!!!!! what strange places / ways he lays..... cant wait to see more pics......

susie


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pics. I'd love to be a dog. (no sarcy comments thankyou )


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks guys....he always lies like that...he snuggles up against a wall and flips himself over so his legs are up in the air...crazy...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes a gorgeous dog  my dogs do the same thing lol


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

what a chilled out beautiful dog  great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Great pics. I'd love to be a dog. (no sarcy comments thankyou )


PMSL.....

yes they are brilliant pics, ermmm nice feet














*runs*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL.....
> 
> yes they are brilliant pics, ermmm nice feet
> 
> ...


lol......................... great pics by the way


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous, bet - have a great personality too!


----------



## Platinum Paws (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats possibly one of the most beautiful dogs i've ever seen!


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks guys...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How many hours of exercise did it take for him to crash out?

He's adorable.

Sue


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

sskmick said:


> How many hours of exercise did it take for him to crash out?
> 
> He's adorable.
> 
> Sue


ah thanks very much.

He gets a good long walk every morning, and then he is happy to chill for the rest of the day. He'll have some extra walks through teh week and weekends etc, but his main excercise is every morning at the crack of dawn...a 4 mile slog by the river...he loves it.

Am nearly through sorting all the piccies I have of him on his walks...will put a thread up over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

StormAndy said:


> Am nearly through sorting all the piccies I have of him on his walks...will put a thread up over the weekend.


Sorry can't wait that long!  He's stunning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

very lazy husky lol


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

couple more for the "Chillout" topic...lol



















and one being asked to get out of the seat....  ..notice the ears are down...


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

what a beautiful dog and great pics


----------

